# blackburn royal infirmary (may 08)



## silverstealth (May 20, 2008)

A return trip I last went here in December last year, The place is getting torn down with demolition in full swing, but lots to still see..


----------



## King Al (May 20, 2008)

Nice pics, like the X-ray and the very sad looking fire place. That’s a serious looking camera in the first pic


----------



## BrickMan (May 21, 2008)

shame its going like, the memorial wing was really nice looking 

and yeah that cctv cam is some serious piece of beastiness


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 21, 2008)

Another fine report SS 

In particular, I like shot no. 6 -Estate Agents would describe this room as being "in original condition"!!! 

Is the whole place due to be flattened, or will they be keeping the older parts?

Thanks for sharing matey.

Lb

P.s. -your Irish Explores looked to be top-notch stuff! Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## discobean (May 21, 2008)

great pictures...

love the x ray one

and the two bottom ones....like something out of and "end of the world" film


----------



## silverstealth (May 21, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> Another fine report SS
> 
> In particular, I like shot no. 6 -Estate Agents would describe this room as being "in original condition"!!!
> 
> ...




Hi mate, from what I can gather they are keeping the memorial wing.

I managed to find a little history and some old pictures of the place.

http://blackburnroyalinfirmary.fotopic.net/

my favourite pic of this place.


----------



## jeccaboos (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi,

Fantastic photos - as someone who spent a lot of time in and out of the place it is very odd to see it looking like it does now.

I actually live very close to this site and they have demolished tremendously in the past few weeks. I know security has been tightened up quite substantially as they have had a spate of thefts so if anyone is now thinking of going inside it could pose a problem.

If you would like me to take photos of the outside I would be happy to do so....I'm no photographer, mind you


----------



## smileysal (Jul 12, 2008)

Excellent pics SS, love the fireplace in your second post, like the first one too. Love that lader made from what looks like telegraph poles. 

Like these,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------

